# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Insulated sandwich panel corners/joins

## weedyau

I'm looking at using sandwich panel, the material used to build coolrooms, to make some dog kennels. Would I use square joints in the corners or cut the edges at 45degrees?

----------


## cyclic

> I'm looking at using sandwich panel, the material used to build coolrooms, to make some dog kennels. Would I use square joints in the corners or cut the edges at 45degrees?

  Probably best to ask the dog what it prefers. 
On a more serious note, 45 degrees would be better so you could use a small corner flashing or small aluminium angle pop riverted in place to hold the corners instead of a large external flashing/angle to cover the styrofoam. 
Even easier would be square cut both panels then cut back the inner edge of one panel by the thickness including the styro, so you then have butt joints internal and external. Much easier than 45 degrees.

----------

